# amp doesnt turn on



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I just traded a cheap camera for a broken down amp.I was told it needed a fuse.On the back theres no fuse cap or anywhere to put a fuse.Im not pissed or anything,it was a decent trade,but when i turned it on theres not even a light.I plan on taking it to get it repaired but if it's something simple i prefer to fix it myself.The amp is a solid state vibe and looks like it cant be opened.Any suggestions on what the problem could be?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

;p they solder them to the circuit board, either in clips or encased in like blue or clear silicon rubber. Usually tucked between the transformer and the first filter caps.

Make, model, and photos as always, but you will need to pop it open I do believe


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks,The model is vib 60gr-x.It was a cheap pawnshop buy and i really like the tone before it broke down.I'm not that fluent in amps,when it doesnt turn on is it the fuse or something else?I know someone who can fix it for me,just not what the going rate would be or if the speaker was blown in the process.Sorry ,no pics.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Well it's been a few days and the guy who was supposed to fix the map doesn't have the time.So i will just do it myself since theres no one available.Is there anything i should be worried about touching when i take the amp apart?What precautions should i be taking?


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

xuthal said:


> Well it's been a few days and the guy who was supposed to fix the map doesn't have the time.So i will just do it myself since theres no one available.Is there anything i should be worried about touching when i take the amp apart?What precautions should i be taking?


Taking the cord out of the wall would be a good start. I personally wear rubber gloves because depending on the person, human sweat is caustic as hell. It's not a tube amp so I wouldn't worry about lingering voltage shocking you. Watch those sharp edges, and don't burn any of the board (if you have to solder anything that is)


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*No!*



Zacman0126 said:


> It's not a tube amp so I wouldn't worry about lingering voltage shocking you.


WORRY ABOUT HIGH VOLTAGE

even in Solid State, charged capacitors can kill you. if you don't know what your doing, stay away.

g.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gene Machine said:


> WORRY ABOUT HIGH VOLTAGE
> 
> even in Solid State, charged capacitors can kill you. if you don't know what your doing, stay away.
> 
> g.


*Gene Machine is giving you very good advice here.*

Dave


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Guess i should have waited,:sport-smiley-002:I did take it apart and checked inside,being careful not too touch the capacitors with metal or my fingers.There was no fuse inside,not even anything that remotely looked like a fuse.Just some transformers.What are my options here?The back of the amp says the fuse is :
T800 mAH/250V
T1.6AH/250V


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey oh

I wasn't able to Google up a schematic or inside pic of your amp. For me I would have to say it was photo time.

However, listing it this way:



> T800 mAH/250V
> T1.6AH/250V


tells me there are two fuses not one.

These are probably what they are too:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/searchtemplate.asp?criteria=1.6A FUSE 250V

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=452&C=SO&U=strat15

That/those are what you are looking for though. But, inside from the power lead in to the transformer the fuse can be in:

1) inside the power cord receptacle's space (rare)
2) part of the cord receptacle
3) in the wire internally from the cord receptacle lead to the transformer/board
4) soldered to the board, sometimes encapsulated in plastic (this in either blue or clear silicon tubing usually)
5) inside the transformer (rare)
6) on the OTHER side of the board where it isn't obvious (thats a head scratcher but something I have seen done)

On the outside, there are two means of covering fuses commonly
1) with a nipple cover, the kind you use your fingers to screw off
2) behind a small round disk with a screw driver blade cut in it, you need a screw driver to open this.

However, photos are the best. Camera, cell phone, mall booth photo shack (I did that once for ID photos, took the 4pix to a print shop and had them digitize them for me)


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

xuthal said:


> Guess i should have waited,:sport-smiley-002:I did take it apart and checked inside,being careful not too touch the capacitors with metal or my fingers.There was no fuse inside,not even anything that remotely looked like a fuse.Just some transformers.What are my options here?The back of the amp says the fuse is :
> T800 mAH/250V
> T1.6AH/250V


Are you sure it isn't: 
T800 mAH/250V
T1.6 AH/125V

That would make more sense...

The fuse must be there somewhere. Most newer amps have the fuse built into the AC receptacle. It's contained in a little drawer type device directly below where the plug goes. :smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:_) I was thinking above, in a clear triangular flip cover. I googled and found this means too:











There was also equipment I had from a tellecom company back in the early 90's that had the fuses INSIDE the on/off switch, you had to push in on the rocker and then up and it would pop out.


----------

